# welches Handy



## marvin_ (2. Januar 2019)

Hallo, welches Handy sollte ich mir kaufen?

Budget: 300€ bevorzugt bis 200€

Vom Design gefallen mir die Xiaomis in der Blau-weißen Variante besonders gut.

Eigentlich hatte ich mir schon für das Redmi note 5 entschieden. Auch der große Akku gefällt. (Frage sind größere Akkus auch langlebiger?) Dafür hat´s halt kein USB-C. Wie seht Ihr das? Also ich denke am Ende musst halt dein USB-C Stecker an einem X. A2 öfters bemühen.

Anforderungen: -gute Kamera
                                   - mindestens 3 Jahre Haltbarkeit (komme von einem uralten S. galaxy ace)
                                   - Intuitive Bedienung mit möglichst großer Bedienfreiheit. (möglichkeit App´s zu löschen etc.)
                                   - Datensicherheit
                                   - kein zu großes Handy, wegen Wandern etc.
                                   - edit, schmale Bildschirmränder

Bin auch für andere Hersteller offen.
Vor Xiaomi hab ich aber ein bisschen Angst wegen Datensicherheit. Das Argument jeder  Hersteller macht Spionage finde ich nur bedingt gut. Ein No-go wäre für mich das Spionieren von Bildern. Das hatte ja Xiaomi so wie ich gehört hatte mal gemacht, und jetzt?

Grüße


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2019)

Da gibt es derzeit kein passendes Handy für dich.  Du musst bei allen Handys davon ausgehen dass deine Bilder von Gott und der Welt gesehen werden, unabhängig davon wer die Hardware gebaut hat.

Die einzige Möglichkeit dagegen wäre, ein anderes Betriebssystem zu installieren.  Ich habe LineageOS im Einsatz, das ist derzeit vermutlich das beste freie Android. 
Damit kannst du dann auch garantiert alle Apps löschen oder andere Starter installieren.

Danach kann man auch passend suchen:
Handys ohne Vertrag mit Display-Größe bis 5.5", Besonderheiten: LineageOS Support Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde aktuell vermutlich ein Sony XA2 nehmen.


----------



## marvin_ (3. Januar 2019)

Unsere Gesellschaft ist zu bequem geworden. tz tz tz.


----------



## marvin_ (3. Januar 2019)

Noch eine Frage, welche Version des Redmi note 5 muss ich bei amazon kaufen, wenn ich lte 20 möchte?
de/fr/it Version oder die internationale?
Danke.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2019)

Die deutsch-französisch-italienische Version sollte auf jedenfall das LTE Band 20 nutzen können. 

Die internationale unterstützt angeblich nur die Bänder 1,3,5,40,41.


Wo hältst du dich denn auf, dass sich diese Frage überhaupt stellt?


----------



## marvin_ (3. Januar 2019)

Wurde irgendwie verwirrt- Danke


----------



## ZeXes (3. Januar 2019)

Alternativ kann man sich noch das Nokia 7 Plus ansehen..

Nokia 7 Plus Dual-SIM schwarz ab €' '255 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Verfügt auch über Android One. 

Am ehesten würde ich dir aber raten noch etwas Geld zu sparen und aufs Pocophone F1 zu gehen. Wirklich.. 

Xiaomi Pocophone F1 64GB rot ab €' '318,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Xiaomi Pocophone F1 64GB schwarz ab €' '318,50 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das Teil verfügt einfach mal über einer der aktuell besten Smartphone Prozessoren. Die Performance ist da echt absolut Top.. .


----------



## marvin_ (3. Januar 2019)

Muss ganz erhlich zugeben, dass ich jetzt beim Kauf vorallem auf das Design geachtet habe.
Habe mir jetzt mal das Xiaomi bestellt und kann notfalls immer noch ändern.

Aber guter Tipp ZeXes, das war jetzt der stärkste Gegenkandidtat vom Xiaomi für mich.

So einen starken Prozessor brauche ich glaube ich nicht, bin nicht so der krasse Smartphone Nutzer, brauche aber ein neues einfach weil es Zeit wird


----------



## ZeXes (3. Januar 2019)

Mit dem Redmi machst du auf jedenfall auch nichts falsch. Was ich so von Leuten gehört habe, soll das Smartphone für den Preis ein absoluter Knaller sein.


----------



## marvin_ (2. Februar 2019)

Ich hab jetzt das Xiaomi und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden. Eine frage quält mich aber.
Wie kann ich in Chrome innerhalb eines Tabs suchen. Also die URL kann ich nicht verändern.
Ich meine damit nicht die Suchfunktion auf einer bestimmten Seite sondern ganz normal einfach in die URL was anderes eintippen.
Danke


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Februar 2019)

Keine Ahnung, ich nutze Firefox auf allen Geräten.


Was ist denn das genaue Problem? Hast du gar keine Adresszeile oder was?


----------



## marvin_ (2. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich nutze Firefox auf allen Geräten.
> 
> 
> Was ist denn das genaue Problem? Hast du gar keine Adresszeile oder was?



Doch eine Adresszeile hab ich. Aber ich kann sobald ich auf eine bestimmte Seite klicke, die Suchadresse nicht mehr verändern. Ist das vll. ein Fehler?


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Februar 2019)

Das kann ich gerade ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen. 

Schau mal durch die Einstellungen, ob du da etwas findest das dir hilft.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (3. Februar 2019)

Chrome löschen oder deaktiven und den Browser
*Brave* 
installieren.


----------



## marvin_ (3. Februar 2019)

Oh ja, der Browser gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick. Sehr schön.


----------

